# Bought a crap straight razor off ebay.



## jayhay (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah, so I'm going down that rabbit hole. I figured since I have all the stones, strops etc, I should stop wasting my money on disposables. 

I grabbed up this Pabst and Kohler off ebay mainly because it was cheap ($15), vintage, looked in goodish shape, German made and has Pabst in the brand  Anywho, the razor is in poor condition. No major rust or pitting, but the blade is much more uneven along the edge than it looks in the picture (I pulled it off the ebay sale). I'm gonna do my best to make the edge straight and shaving sharp, but I don't even know if it's worth it.

I'm freaked out about an old used razor, so it soaking in disinfectant, then it will get a good scrub, then a lil lovin' on the stones 'n strops. The scales are horrible plastic, and the hinge point is pretty weathered (I'm most worried about contaminants in this area, as I can't get to it and clean it). But what the heck, here goes nothing!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 3, 2013)

There are a couple members of this forum who do straight razor restorations, should you get in over your head. And I'm sure they will be happy to give some pointers. What are your higher grit stones that you will be using for the final edge?

And of course this razor would look bitchin' with some koa scales...


----------



## Benuser (Apr 3, 2013)

Take care with that 'good scrub'. Stay far away from the edge.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 3, 2013)

Should be a pretty easy one, actually. I don't pretty them up, like Magnus, but use 2000 grit sandpaper on a cork, or something similar, then paste on a cork, tape the spine, rework the edge to a shape you like (I like some curve, but minor), and put an edge on it. Boom! Donezo.


----------



## jayhay (Apr 3, 2013)

Lefty said:


> Should be a pretty easy one, actually. I don't pretty them up, like Magnus, but use 2000 grit sandpaper on a cork, or something similar, then paste on a cork, tape the spine, rework the edge to a shape you like (I like some curve, but minor), and put an edge on it. Boom! Donezo.



Yup, that is my plan of action. I'll let y'all know how it goes. Thanks for the encouragement all!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 3, 2013)

Well you sure got one to work on....Hahahahahaha


----------



## Stumblinman (Apr 4, 2013)

well, how would y'all approach this one ? My first thought would be to hit it with a diamond stone to straighten it up. Not sure if that's necessary with your facial contours though... 


OH maybe you could test it on your kitties then....


----------

